# New Nodak Outdoors Sponsor - Buck Knives



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd like to welcome our newest sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors - Buck Knives.

http://www.buckknives.com/

I'm sure there's very few that haven't heard of Buck before, as they're one of the finest knife makers in the world. I've got a couple Bucks that I've had forever.

Please check out their various lines of knives and look forward to some great giveaways to come. And also make them feel welcome here at Nodak Outdoors.

:welcome:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Me likeys my buck knife!! Welcome!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Love my Buck knives.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

I was given a Buck as a gift for my 16th Birthday. Almost 30 years and it's still the knife I make sure I pack on every trip! Welcome, and thanks for the support!


----------



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

I've got several and am currently looking for one for my oldest child.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Welcome and I lost one of my favorites last year.
Haven't see it in any sporting goods stores so I'll try the site.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Found it and placed the order...............


----------



## Ditchparrot (Dec 17, 2007)

Started carrying a 110 35 years ago...still do......Great knives and welcome


----------

